

Pentaquine (2013) - senorgusto
https://github.com/rvantonder/pentaquine

======
HCIdivision17
This is cooler than I thought at first, as I thought it was a relay. The
diagram at the outset really helped show what makes it special.

And there's a link to the quine-relay; did you know the QR is up to _100_
languages?!

------
hacker_9
but.. why?

~~~
dcminter
Art does not require justification.

